
China overtakes US in AI startup funding w a focus on facial recognition, chips - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/22/17039696/china-us-ai-funding-startup-comparison
======
yostrovs
Shouldn't these startups be referred to as public surveillance, rather than
AI, startups?

